# degu food .... please read



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, i have a problem, my degus have approx 2/3 feeds left before they run out of food... im pretty much stuck in the village trains are rarley running, as it is we only get 1 an hour but because of snow and ice they are pretty much never stopping at our station because of ghost trains and deicers running so often :bash: i was wondering weather there is anything i could "make up" to keep them going untill i can get a train, or weather its a case of working out a way to get into the town. usually my sister drives me 2 the pet shop but we cant get cars off driveway let alone up the street would be waay too dangerous. it can be walked is usually about an hour walk, but im thinking the walk may be too risky as its along the A2 and i have to cross a huge roundabout thing lol dont enjoy that at the best of times let alone in the snow and ice haha. 

so yea im rambling now! any suggestions let me know please 

also i know i shouldnt have let their food get so low, but the plan was a trip to pet shop after vets on wednesday, but the sudden and thick snow meant we had to cancel vets and couldnt get to petshop eaither.

thanks in advance.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Bread sticks, the long ones you buy to go in dips are good. Failing that some bread baked hard in the oven will be good for the teeth (preferably granery or wholemeal). Is there any neighbours who have Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? If they feed Gerty Guinea then ask if you can buy a small amount (i feed Gerty & Russell Rabbit Carrot & Leek to my Degu). Plenty of hay will help tide you over too. Shame you aren't nearer or i would of given you some to tide you over.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Weetabix, Toast!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

samurai said:


> Weetabix, Toast!



Shredded Wheat might be better, less Sugar in it (Weetabix has loads of Sugar in). Just check the Sugar content of stuff b4 you feed.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Degus can live quite happily on a 100% hay diet. Is there a village shop that sells foods? You can give them small amounts of zero salt ryvitas and rice cakes and low sugar cereals if you get really stuck. If you can get your hands on some grains (say a soup mix or something) then they can eat that or a few dry noodles/pasta spirals. If you have no shops and no quality hay then I would think a walk would be worth the risk. Good luck


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Might be worth enquiring in your village if anyone else has small animals with suitable food. I have just had the problem with rabbit food and unable to get anywhere. I had food on order from last Friday but it hasn't even been sent out via online shopping, had my tesco order cancelled I put food for the rabbit on also. I did say something in the village shop while picking up veggies for the animals and someone said they had rabbits and lent me some food :2thumb:

So not used to snow down here that never kept reserves :blush:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

or raid the fridge and give them some veggies, cabbage, carrot, whatever! or go cut some branches off a williow tree, may have no leaves but there's still all that yummy bark...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ChokolateLatte said:


> Might be worth enquiring in your village if anyone else has small animals with suitable food. I have just had the problem with rabbit food and unable to get anywhere. I had food on order from last Friday but it hasn't even been sent out via online shopping, had my tesco order cancelled I put food for the rabbit on also. I did say something in the village shop while picking up veggies for the animals and someone said they had rabbits and lent me some food :2thumb:
> 
> So not used to snow down here that never kept reserves :blush:



Whereabouts are you hun? I may be able to help, luckily i went to Batleys on Tuesday morning & bought all my animal feed so have plenty in (more than i can say for us!!!). My 2 Rabbits eat different food so have 2 different types here.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for the replies everyone! i was sooo panicking >< hadnt thought of asking someone else, my next door neibougher but 1 keeps rabbits so they may have some they can sell me. failing that we have whole meal bread i can dry out, got loads of shredded wheat and i believe co-op sells bread sticks (if there are any left!! being the only food shop in village its pretty much cleared out!!) also i think newsagents sells SOME animal food... altho not sure what will have to pop in and look on way home from work (i work in co-op hehe) and they have a bag of timothy hay. so they should be good till the silly snow clears enough for me to get to pet shop?

thanks again soo much everyone!!! ur all stars!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jacs said:


> thanks for the replies everyone! i was sooo panicking >< hadnt thought of asking someone else, my next door neibougher but 1 keeps rabbits so they may have some they can sell me. failing that we have whole meal bread i can dry out, got loads of shredded wheat and i believe co-op sells bread sticks (if there are any left!! being the only food shop in village its pretty much cleared out!!) also i think newsagents sells SOME animal food... altho not sure what will have to pop in and look on way home from work (i work in co-op hehe) and they have a bag of timothy hay. so they should be good till the silly snow clears enough for me to get to pet shop?
> 
> thanks again soo much everyone!!! ur all stars!



High fat/sugar wouldn't hurt for a couple of days so long as they are put back on a no fat/sugar diet as soon as possible. It is a pain having to check everything to see if they can have it, i've got used to it now & know what treats mine can have (he likes the corn on the cob things that Pets @ Home sell).


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah im pretty use to what my boys can and cant have! im soo glad i didnt have to try and risk the walk today tho... has been heavy snow most the day with a few blizzards thrown in for good measure.... im guessing that walk really wouldnt have been nice or safe! specially cross the huge roundabout!! we got 5 inches at the moment, and have been forecast up to another 8 inches by tomoro night... im SO hoping they are wrong =/ have pleanty of low fat and low sugar stuff they can eat now i have had a good read thru the list, which makes me happy because altho i know it wont hurt for a few days i would idealy like to avoid it as one of my goos i rescue a few yrs ago had diabetes and cataracts and i would do anything possible to make sure my two younger boys i have now never get it! it was horrible


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine like rice crispies and ryvita but most rabbit mixes etc should ve OK see if a localfarmer has grass petllets as well


----------

